# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Những hình ảnh thật đầu tiên về Nokia 5230

## Shop Chuyện Tình

*Những hình ảnh thật đầu tiên về Nokia 5230* *Sau thành công của Nokia 5800 thì Nokia đã tung ra 5530 nhằm thâm nhập sau hơn vào thị trường cảm ứng giá rẻ. Tuy nhiên trước sức ép liên tiếp đến từ các nhà sản xuất khác như Samsung Star WiFi hay LG Cookie thì Nokia lại tiếp tục đưa ra một mẫu sản phẩm rẻ hơn nữa là Nokia 5230. Sản phẩm này có lợi thế hơn các máy khác là nó được trang bị hệ điều hành Symbian v9.4 chứ không còn là điện thoại thông thường như các máy của Samsung hay LG.*


​Nokia 5230 có màn hình cảm ứng điện trở 3.2 inch theo tỷ lệ 16:9 với độ phân giải 640 x 360. Camera của máy là 2MP nhưng không dùng ống kính Carl Zeiss nhằm tiết kiệm chi phí. 5230 cũng hỗ trợ Bluetooth 2.0+EDR, HSDPA, Flash Lite 3.0 nhưng lại thiếu vằng WiFi. Dự kiến chiếc máy này sẽ có giá hơn 200$ và bán ra vào tháng 1-2010 chứ không phải là quý 4 năm nay như các thông tin trước kia.

_






_
​*Nguồn: Dailymobile
*

----------

